# DOD in guide ads (and all guide ads) must go!!!!!



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

I had a nice little filter setup that let me see HBOHD HBOWHD SHOHD SHO2HD SHOW and TMCHD on one screen, and I could page forward in time and see everything that was on those stations. Then some one at D* had a brain fart of an idea and stuck "American Gangster select to download a preview" with a little picture of Denzal and what I guess is blood on it in between HBOHD and HBOWHD. Now my filter is useless I have to page down to see what is on TMCHD. I set a filter up because I decided what I want to see in the guide. I don't want to see their ad it is my guide, my filter, if they want it in the unfiltered version, they can blow there freaking socks off with ads, just keep them out of my filtered view of the guide.

D* you want to advertise something, send a message, stick a flier in my bill, put it on your web site, stick it in your interactive area crap, make a channel where people can go look at what you want to advertise, buy an ad spot between a program, or if you have a hard on to put in the guide make it an opt in option program don't force it on me, I dont want it, keep this crap out of my guide that is why I have a filtered view of the guide to see what I want to see.

On top of it is using your Beta DOD service crap, I don't want your beta crap, I don't want to be in your beta program, you have too many stability issues as it is, and IMO DOD is slow and lame, keep your beta crap away from me please. I have no interest in downloading anything from you and doubt I ever will, some may and they can opt in, or go to a place where they can get info about it, stop forcing your ads on me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Feel better now?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, proves that the truth can be humorous


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I wouldn't hold my breath with the expectation of the ads going away.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

First it was one "on demand"
Next came the PPV ad,
Now there is the third one.

PLEASE STOP the infection of my guide. It's becoming a VIRUS


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

go to www.directv.com/email and tell them how you feel... also, call and tell them...

being discussed here also... http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=124981


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> First it was one "on demand"
> Next came the PPV ad,
> Now there is the third one.
> 
> PLEASE STOP the infection of my guide. It's becoming a VIRUS


a third one? i count six... drew2k posted them here... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1540014&postcount=38


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Oh the humanity....


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Ironically, I don't like the ads, but I did like the Disney HD notice that was placed in-line in the guide.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

/subscribe

(It's just easier to keep track this way!)


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Feel better now?


NO! D* Get the crap out of my guide!!!!



Doug Brott said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath with the expectation of the ads going away.


Deep inhale, hold......



RobertE said:


> Oh the humanity....


Don't get your point, guess you like ads in your guide? You must love pop ads? Hows that herbal Viagra working for ya, almost as good as that prestigious degree you got from an unaccredited university? 



Thaedron said:


> Ironically, I don't like the ads, but I did like the Disney HD notice that was placed in-line in the guide.


Funny, didn't get that one guess because I filtered the channel it was linked to, and I don't want to get it. Still much better if placed in a message not guide spamming.

I think that is what we should call it

Guide SPAM!


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

D* why don't you like Kittens?


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

I like the ads and informative notes on things I might not have known about.

Definitely going to e-mail my thanks.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

btmoore said:


> D* why don't you like Kittens?


That's just wrong.

- Merg


----------



## Jlg (Sep 11, 2006)

I am also very upset about randomly inserting ads and messing up the channel alignment on the pages. In my email, I went so far as to make a case that this is an accessibility issue for the handicapped. I can't think of any other argument that might give them pause.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jlg said:


> I am also very upset about randomly inserting ads and messing up the channel alignment on the pages. In my email, I went so far as to make a case that this is an accessibility issue for the handicapped. I can't think of any other argument that might give them pause.


What would the accessibility be for the handicapped?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I actually wouldn't mind the little reminders if it wasn't part of the actual Guide channel matrix.

I had it set up so that I had the right number of channels (I believe it was 47) in my Favorites, so that as I paged through the Guide, I would eventually end up with the same channel being highlighted as I began with.

Now it's all shot to H E double-toothpicks!!


Make fun of me if you want, but this 'enhancement' has descreased the enjoyment of the part of my limited free time when I watch TV.


I have emailed, and also mentioned it to a CSR this morning when I called about a billing problem.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Jlg said:


> I am also very upset about randomly inserting ads and messing up the channel alignment on the pages. In my email, I went so far as to make a case that this is an accessibility issue for the handicapped. I can't think of any other argument that might give them pause.


:hair: :scratch:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

How about if they could either be removed [manually from my favorites guide] or if they would go away after being viewed?

This is becoming just like the home shopping channels that would return every day in my custom guide on my old Sony SATHD-300. There were two or three [horrible] home shopping channels that didn't broadcast 24 hours, so each day they would be "seen" as a new channel and come back into the custom guide to be deleted. No matter what you tried, it always came back.
With the new line of DirecTV receivers, this went away, but now these "ads" are just as obnoxious. If you must "tell me" about them, fine, but stop beating me in the face over and over.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It still comes down to this: I pay a premium to watch HBO channels and for DIRECTV's service. Now to find out what is on an HBO channel, I have to look at an ad between channels 501 and 502? That's insulting. HBO rates went up this March, but apparently not enough to spare us an ad in the guide data?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Do you have any magazine subscriptions? Do you pay for that? Does the magazine still have ads in it? Do you go on the magazine message boards and complain? Do you write letter to the magazine and voice your displeasure?

Every company looks for new revenue streams. Sports stadiums put ads on the field (and the stadium) - even though you're paying for the ticket you still have to see ads, TV shows put ads in the programs and stations put ads on the screen.

It's life now. It won't end, my guess would be it'll get worse (ads between all channels, for example). My suggestion is to just get used to it. 

And since this is posted in the HR20/21 section, I'm assuming the OP (and everyone else that's posted) has a DVR. The other suggestion is to use the DVR to record programs. When doing so, you'll rarely need to go into the guide anyway.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> And since this is posted in the HR20/21 section, I'm assuming the OP (and everyone else that's posted) has a DVR. The other suggestion is to use the DVR to record programs. When doing so, you'll rarely need to go into the guide anyway.


Why don't they just get rid of the ability to watch Live TV if you have a DVR then? There's obviously no reason for it. 

How about the idea that sometimes you might want to look through the Guide to find something to watch in the future and schedule that to record. Even then you would have to deal with the ads.

As for magazines and stadiums, in both those cases you can easily skip over the ads or not pay attention to them. When you are reading the Guide and the ad is right in the middle of what you are reading, it then becomes obtrusive. Most magazines I've read don't put an ad in the middle of a page in the middle of an article.

- Merg


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Haven't you caught on yet?
Soon, for a price, you will be able to get it without the ads.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jjohns said:


> Haven't you caught on yet?
> Soon, for a price, you will be able to get it without the ads.


Umm... not sure where you got that...
But that isn't an option.


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

As long as their research indicates that the ads are a net contributor to the bottom line, then the ads will stay. Isn't that the right attitude for a company to have?


----------



## mgavs (Jun 17, 2007)

Seems some like it, some don't care, some hate it. For me, it sucks. For some people, like my wife or some older people who are not TV techies, it just damn confusing. It should be broken into 2 or 3 types (chan notes, ads, etc.?) and each has an option whether you want to see it or not.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Do you have any magazine subscriptions? Do you pay for that? Does the magazine still have ads in it? Do you go on the magazine message boards and complain? Do you write letter to the magazine and voice your displeasure?
> 
> Every company looks for new revenue streams. Sports stadiums put ads on the field (and the stadium) - even though you're paying for the ticket you still have to see ads, TV shows put ads in the programs and stations put ads on the screen.
> 
> ...


What does D* sticking their guide spam crap my guide, which I pay for as a premium service particularly around premium channels which I pay for to be commercial free, have to do with magazines and stadiums. The last thing I need in my life is more ads. SO D*fender sounds like you are infatuated with this corporation, I wonder if there is not a wart on them you don't love. The ideal that someone would come and defend the idea of D* shoving more advertisement at us, for something we are already paying a premium for is just offensive, how can you defend it, it is just one more offensive intrusion and demonstration of lack of respect for their paying customers. One of the primary reason I have a DVR is to bypass, avoid, fast forward or just plain skip over the commercials, not see more commercials guide. The idea that some one would embrace and justify more intrusive advertisements into their life amazes me, I don't want my entire life looking like a NASCAR, with attitudes like the future of our TV will be like this:


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> ...
> And since this is posted in the HR20/21 section, I'm assuming the OP (and everyone else that's posted) has a DVR. The other suggestion is to use the DVR to record programs. When doing so, you'll rarely need to go into the guide anyway.


I was so blown away by the D*fending in the first part of your post I didn't respond to this part.

I know it might be shocking and hard for you to understand but:


Some of us find the guide useful to find things we might want to record, ergo we need to look a the guide.

Some of us actually watch real live TV, in actual real time, with our DVRs, so again we use the guide to see what is on and what we may want to watch.

:bang


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Certainly everyone watches TV in different ways and we should respect that. As for me, the ads do not bother me much at all. However, that is because I watch virtually everything recorded and very infrequently go into the guide. My viewing habits make it a non-issue for me, but I can see where some folks would have a real problem with it.

That being said, I do believe other providers have ads within their guides as well .. Comcast comes to mind.


----------



## nocaster (Nov 2, 2006)

Seriously, every time I see one of these in the guide I pause and calculate how much time I have left on my contract.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I do believe other providers have ads within their guides as well .. Comcast comes to mind.


Which was one of the reasons I lasted only a week on cable before coming back to DirecTV and signing up for my 2 year programing commitment.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

You pay for DirecTV service and the guide is part of that service. If you don't like it, you are free to go to another provider.

You could bypass the guide if you use a printed guide and just punch in the channel numbers.

The banners just don't seem like that big of a deal to me.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> That being said, I do believe other providers have ads within their guides as well .. Comcast comes to mind.


As our parents always said, if Comcast jumped off a bridge, would you?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Phil T said:


> You pay for DirecTV service and the guide is part of that service. If you don't like it, you are free to go to another provider.
> 
> You could bypass the guide if you use a printed guide and just punch in the channel numbers.
> 
> The banners just don't seem like that big of a deal to me.


While I see that they don't bother you [you have as much right to your opinion as anybody].
"you are free to go to another provider." 
This is not true since I'm not until the programing commitment is over.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

btmoore said:


> SO D*fender sounds like you are infatuated with this corporation, I wonder if there is not a wart on them you don't love.


There's many things about D* I don't love. Your inability to understand my post is only exceeded by your ignorance regarding my views.

Do I embrace the new ads? No
Would I rather not have ads? Yes.
Would I rather pay more to not have them (regarding another poll)? No.
Do they bother me enough to post complaint after complaint? No.
Do I understand the fact that business try to make money anyway they can? Yes.
Do I understand that the ads have nothing to do with what I pay for service? Yes.

I'm not defending D* for having ads in the guide. Merely stating that you either need to accept that that's the way it is in today's society (for all companies) and get used to it or continue to raise your blood pressure by being upset about every little thing.

Everyone used to complain about all the station identifiers on screen during shows (and some still do). Were they removed? No. If anything, there's more of them than ever.

If they don't have them already, my guess would be that every guide service will soon have them. What are you going to do? Start reading, instead?

D* isn't going to change it no matter how many posts like this there are. To that regard, your posts serve no purpose other than to show how much you dislike change. Well, I have news for you, change is a constant. Get over it and get used to it.

Life's too short for most of the *****ing members do here over minor inconveniences.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

In another thread today, I thought you made some good posts/points.
Here I think we are allowed to post what we think about changes in our experience with DirecTV.
Should I need to just let something "go by" as it's just the wave of the future, or can I post feedback in hopes that something might improve?
The channel logo is fairly unobtrusive [to me] compared to what is happening in my guide [again to me].


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Here I think we are allowed to post what we think about changes in our experience with DirecTV.
> Should I need to just let something "go by" as it's just the wave of the future, or can I post feedback in hopes that something might improve?


Certainly.

It just seems to me that there's a line (which you are aware of and don't cross) between posting experiences/feedback AND complaining for the sake of complaining. The later tend to take offense at those that share their own experiences/thoughts and tend to place labels on them in an effort to "stir the pot".

My post was directed at them. Sorry for the confusion.

PS. I've only had good points in one thread?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> PS. I've only had good points in one thread?


!rolling no not at all, what came to mind was another thread spinning out of control here today.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

I just laugh at the stupid network bugs in the corner of the screen. Where were these back in the 60-80's when they might have helped identify the station? Now that we are just (info) one button away from everything you ever wanted to know about the network and program, they put a stupid network bug on the screen detracting from the programming. It makes NO SENSE!
I REALLY hate the ones that are animated and take over half the screen promoting another program every five minutes during a 4 hour movie that would run 1.5 hours without the huge commercial breaks.

{Rant over}

Jerry


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Personally, I do not like the ads and I am very disappointed that DirecTv has jumped in (or stepped down if you will) to the levels of Comcast and other cable providers. I think it's a mistake on DirecTV's part to see this as something that is acceptable. One of the things I have always liked about DirecTV and one of the things that I thought put them above the other providers out there, is that they respected the guide and did not see it as a place to put a bunch of annoying c-r-a-p. That has now changed for the worse. 

In contrast to what some others have suggested, I do not think we should tolerate it because we should respect a company for improving their bottom line on revenue. That approach of tolerating negative corporate behavior because it produces a profit is very dangerous and presents a slipperly slope. Where do you stop? DirecTV is providing us with a service and WE are the customers...WE are their primary source of revenue and WE should let them know that the ads are not acceptable to us as THEIR clients. I would urge those that do not like the ads to email DirecTV so they know what their customers think about the ads and maybe they will listen to their clients...the real revenue stream.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

For Right now its kind of new and cool but I can easily see where this could end up being serious Spam. I am already starting to get tired of it.

My suggestion to Directv is to have an On/Off option on this one.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Do you have any magazine subscriptions? Do you pay for that? Does the magazine still have ads in it? Do you go on the magazine message boards and complain? Do you write letter to the magazine and voice your displeasure?


I buy the magazine to read the articles, and when there are more ads than articles, I cancel the subscription. Did it with PC Magazine about 10 years ago. I buy DIRECTV for the channels, and the channels have their own ads. I also pay a premium for channels without ads. To find shows on those channels, I use the Guide. The Guide is to DIRECTV as an index is to a magazine. Imagine that a magazine index only showed 6 items per page, separated by ads - the usefulness diminishes. With DIRECTV I still have my content, but DIRECTV is screwing with the "index" and the usefulness is diminishing.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

GLJones said:


> I just laugh at the stupid network bugs in the corner of the screen. Where were these back in the 60-80's when they might have helped identify the station? Now that we are just (info) one button away from everything you ever wanted to know about the network and program, they put a stupid network bug on the screen detracting from the programming. It makes NO SENSE!
> I REALLY hate the ones that are animated and take over half the screen promoting another program every five minutes during a 4 hour movie that would run 1.5 hours without the huge commercial breaks.
> 
> {Rant over}
> ...


THose popups are much more annoying to me than anything D* has put into the guide. They truly distract from watching a show, and are nothing but replacement advertising for those of us who skip through commercials. Soon, I suspect, you'll have advertising popup during the show, like CBS did during the NCAA games with Coke and Coke Zero ads at the bottom of the screen.

If people would rant and rave as much about those to the networks as they are about the D* guide, maybe we could get rid of the popups.

Oh, and before you jump all over me, *I DON'T LIKE THE ADS IN THE D* GUIDE AT ALL AND DO WISH THAT THEY WOULD GO AWAY, EVEN THOUGH I KNOW THEY WON'T*


----------



## JohnAEC (Apr 6, 2008)

jahgreen said:


> As long as their research indicates that the ads are a net contributor to the bottom line, then the ads will stay. Isn't that the right attitude for a company to have?


If they're making more money, that means they're gonna' give us a rebate, right?? :sure:

John


----------



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

The Ads in the guide have not really bugged me yet. But I think Directv should have an option in a future software update giving users the option of turning the ads off but I don't think that will ever happen.


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

I suspect people who make DVRs realize their customer base is not the biggest fan of commercials... that does not mean all advertising and product placement should cease to exist.

The Guide ads are pretty unobtrusive. Unless you are doing something like the OP and trying to line-up a handful of movie channels in a row so you can view them all at the same time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

marksman said:


> I suspect people who make DVRs realize their customer base is not the biggest fan of commercials... that does not mean all advertising and product placement should cease to exist.
> 
> The Guide ads are pretty unobtrusive. Unless you are doing something like the OP and trying to line-up a handful of movie channels in a row so you can view them all at the same time.


one person's "unobtrusive" is another's "obtrusive".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

They're obtrusive. Especially when the lights are out and you're calmly browsing the guide and scroll far enough for an unexpected neon-green splash of graffiti to appear ... yup, it's a banner ad. :down:


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

I wouldn't mind the ads if I was getting DirecTV for free. But since I pay a lot of money each month for it, I think these ads are unacceptable. Isn't the guide data part of the reason we pay a DVR fee each month? So not only are they making us pay for it, they're also trying to make extra money off us on top of that. It's lame. Just because everyone else does it, doesn't make it right. I don't want to pay for advertising.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AlexCF said:


> I wouldn't mind the ads if I was getting DirecTV for free. But since I pay a lot of money each month for it, I think these ads are unacceptable. Isn't the guide data part of the reason we pay a DVR fee each month? So not only are they making us pay for it, they're also trying to make extra money off us on top of that. It's lame. Just because everyone else does it, doesn't make it right. I don't want to pay for advertising.


Guide data is not part of your DVR fee.
It is part of the DirecTV service (since non-DVRs get the guide data as well).


----------



## dsm (Jul 11, 2004)

Given the 6 line limitation and the slow scrolling speed, I'm not happy about the guide ads either. My fear is that there is no end to it. If every channel wants to pay for an ad line what is to stop it? I can't imagine D* saying no to someones money once they've crossed this line.

steve


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Guide data is not part of your DVR fee.
> It is part of the DirecTV service (since non-DVRs get the guide data as well).


So, the guide data that DirecTV is not responsible for when there is an issue is part of the DirecTV service?  I am really just joshing you here.... mostly.

As far as magazines having ads, you pretty much know that going in and you can see one now to determine just hom many and what nature ads are there.

Now, a better analogy would be if there was a magazine out there that had no ads and all of the sudden put some in. I bet people would be upset.


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Guide data is not part of your DVR fee.
> It is part of the DirecTV service (since non-DVRs get the guide data as well).


So just the guide ads, not the guide data, are part of the DVR fee.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

What really ticks me off is that the guide spam for "American Gangster" which is spam to get you to do download a preview to try to get you to buy the PPV is tied to the HBOHD guide data that which is a service I pay for not to have commercials. The whole thing stinks and pisses me off. D* you suck! And Earl IMO that is some backasswards thinking, here is how I see, it I am paying D* to spam me. This Ad only shows up on the DVR systems because they are the only systems that can do DOD, so we have to pay a DVR fee and only the DVRs get this ad ergo we are paying a DVR fee to get a DVR oriented ad. On top of it I am paying a preimum fee for HD and only HD DVR get it because it is tied to the HD HBO guide data, and on top of that I am paying a premium for HBOHD, all I do is pay premiums and in return paying premiums, I get spamed I think that is offensive. You can D*fender it all you want but basically we are paying them money to spam us.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Easy big fella.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

So I janked my ethernet cable out of the HR20 and rebooted it with a dream that perhaps if the HR20 didn't think it had access to the internet it would forget that DOD existed and DOD guide spam would go away. 

NO! Still got spam and on demand is still there.

Even with no network connection and no IP address, the HR20 still thinks I can DOD. The on demand area is still enabled and it shows stuff to download, it just won't / cant download because there is no longer a network for it to talk to. Anyone know of a way to tell the HR20 to disable the DOD stuff completely or is there anyone out there who has never had their hr2x plugged into the net who had HBOHD 501 who can tell me if they are getting the "American Gangster" download guide spam or not.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

btmoore said:


> So I janked my ethernet cable out of the HR20 and rebooted it with a dream that perhaps if the HR20 didn't think it had access to the internet it would forget that DOD existed and DOD guide spam would go away.
> 
> NO! Still got spam and on demand is still there.
> 
> Even with no network connection and no IP address, the HR20 still thinks I can DOD. The on demand area is still enabled and it shows stuff to download, it just won't / cant download because there is no longer a network for it to talk to. Anyone know of a way to tell the HR20 to disable the DOD stuff completely or is there anyone out there who has never had their hr2x plugged into the net who had HBOHD 501 who can tell me if they are getting the "American Gangster" download guide spam or not.


There is no way.

It is part of the authorization data stream for DVRs


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is no way.
> 
> It is part of the authorization data stream for DVRs


they do seem to pop-up though after DOD is activated... what if you formatted the drive to where it would never know DOD had been activated... not that I would go that far... just curious...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> they do seem to pop-up though after DOD is activated... what if you formatted the drive to where it would never know DOD had been activated... not that I would go that far... just curious...


My guess is that you could do a "reset everything" and it would clear itself, only to be "re-infected" as it reads the SAT stream for authorization.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> My guess is that you could do a "reset everything" and it would clear itself, only to be "re-infected" as it reads the SAT stream for authorization.


Exactly... DoD authorization activation is now part of the system and the stream...

If you don't have a network connected, it will give you channel 1000 which is an instructional video on what DoD is, and how to go about getting connected.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

ahh... gotcha... makes sense


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Exactly... DoD authorization activation is now part of the system and the stream...
> 
> If you don't have a network connected, it will give you channel 1000 which is an instructional video on what DoD is, and how to go about getting connected.


Arg!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Exactly....


That would be because some of us do understand you and don't use a crystal ball for 7 years out. oops, sorry wrong thread.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

American Gangster guide spam that was tide to HBOHD is gone from my guide today!!!! Maybe all the calls and complaints were heard. Lets hope this guide spam never ever returns and they get rid of the rest of them as a bad idea.

I still had guide spam for the masters attached to ESPN(204 or 206 I don't remember) so I removed ESPN from my guide today. Too bad for ESPN and their advertisers, D* guide spam has caused me to remove them from my guide, they loose my eyes because of D*s spam.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

btmoore said:


> American Gangster guide spam that was tide to HBOHD is gone from my guide today!!!! Maybe all the calls and complaints were heard. Lets hope this guide spam never ever returns and they get rid of the rest of them as a bad idea.
> 
> I still had guide spam for the masters attached to ESPN(204 or 206 I don't remember) so I removed ESPN from my guide today. Too bad for ESPN and their advertisers, D* guide spam has caused me to remove them from my guide, they loose my eyes because of D*s spam.


My guess... the banners rotate.. .based on what is going on at that time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My guess... the banners rotate.. .based on what is going on at that time.


 
I wish they would just go away [or let me delete and/or turn them off]


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> My guess... the banners rotate.. .based on what is going on at that time.


Maybe, but for a while I am going to hold on to my dream that just maybe, someone at D* actually listened for a change and did the right thing. Though I am sure your right, and we will be spammed again in the near future, confirming my hypothesis that D* blows, but for now I will live in denial and claim a small victory.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

btmoore said:


> Maybe, but for a while I am going to hold on to my dream that just maybe, someone at D* actually listened for a change and did the right thing. Though I am sure your right, and we will be spammed again in the near future, confirming my hypothesis that D* blows, but for now I will live in denial and claim a small victory.


Got some anger issues with DIRECTV ?

Why are you still a subscriber if D* blows, D* never listens, and D* never does the right thing ?
I guess it easier to continue as a D* customer and come here to complain about D* all the time.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

btmoore said:


> I still had guide spam for the masters attached to ESPN(204 or 206 I don't remember) so I removed ESPN from my guide today. Too bad for ESPN and their advertisers, D* guide spam has caused me to remove them from my guide, they loose my eyes because of D*s spam.


You make a good point with what you have done to avoid at least this guide spam ad. You removed a channel...which solves the ad problem for you and is counter productive for DirecTV and it's content providers. That's not what they want to see happen. Of course and unfortunately, it will just mean that DirecTV will implement the software in a way that removing the channel from the guide does not remove the spam ad. Until then...so long certain channels in the guide.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

glennb said:


> Got some anger issues with DIRECTV ?
> 
> Why are you still a subscriber if D* blows, D* never listens, and D* never does the right thing ?
> I guess it easier to continue as a D* customer and come here to complain about D* all the time.


Not that it is any of your business but, as I have stated before, it is the devil I know vs the one I don't mixed with limited options, infrastructure sunk costs and the pain associated with change mixed with a dash of a quixotic personality. But I can tell you If I had FIOS in my area I would likely be gone.

IMO D* use to be a much better company focused on quality and value now they are not, I would like to see that value return. Over the past 10 years I have used their service, they appear to have become a company that seems to be focused on over compressing, providing poor service, providing buggy software (almost 2 years later and the software is almost what I would think is a solid release candidate), and the latest barb is getting me to pay them to spam me. So yes I have an ax to grind, I choose to grind it here because it feels better than talking to the CSRs where the answerer to everything is for me to reboot my box or if you write them getting a form letter back from D* that has nothing to do with the issue at hand.


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

btmoore said:


> Not that it is any of your business but, as I have stated before, it is the devil I know vs the one I don't mixed with limited options, infrastructure sunk costs and the pain associated with change mixed with a dash of a quixotic personality. But I can tell you If I had FIOS in my area I would likely be gone.
> 
> IMO D* use to be a much better company focused on quality and value now they are not, I would like to see that value return. Over the past 10 years I have used their service, they appear to have become a company that seems to be focused on over compressing, providing poor service, providing buggy software (almost 2 years later and the software is almost what I would think is a solid release candidate), and the latest barb is getting me to pay them to spam me. So yes I have an ax to grind, I choose to grind it here because it feels better than talking to the CSRs where the answerer to everything is for me to reboot my box or if you write them getting a form letter back from D* that has nothing to do with the issue at hand.


Please try to relax. I believe you are about to have a heart attack. Take some deep breaths. I have called 911 for you. An ambulance has been dispatched to your address.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

glennb said:


> Please try to relax. I believe you are about to have a heart attack. Take some deep breaths. I have called 911 for you. An ambulance has been dispatched to your address.


I hope you are trying to be funny and not patronizing.

I didn't see a  so I'm not sure.

I thought *btmoore* answered your original question adequately and intelligently.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

glennb said:


> Got some anger issues with DIRECTV ?
> 
> Why are you still a subscriber if D* blows, D* never listens, and D* never does the right thing ?
> I guess it easier to continue as a D* customer and come here to complain about D* all the time.


It cost $ to get out within 24 months of signup for DVR. And those guide ads weren't there when I signed up over a year ago.

I'm not about to quit DirecTV, but I sure can't say everything is perfect, by any means.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

So, I suppose the forced read of an ad before you can schedule a program to record or change channels is going to make people unhappy? Sheesh! You think paying for those Friday Night Lights babes comes cheap?

Wait until you see those new translucent full-screen ads drop down over programming. Aww...c'mon three remote clicks and little scrolling and another couple of clicks and it will be gone.

Hey, Liberty just borrowed a billion or so to buy that extra DTV stock...someone has to pay it back!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Ken S said:


> Hey, Liberty just borrowed a billion or so to buy that extra DTV stock...someone has to pay it back!


Just not me... :lol:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ken - Stop floating ideas for DIRECTV to appropriate!


----------



## AlexCF (Oct 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Guide data is not part of your DVR fee.
> It is part of the DirecTV service (since non-DVRs get the guide data as well).


Do non-recording receivers get two weeks of guide data?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

btmore sure is hoppin mad on this one. But I am the only one who wonders what he will do when they add more HBOHD this year? Right now, he is complaining primarily because he had all his premium movie channels on one screen of the guide. Will he be ticked off when they add more and he will have to scroll to see what is on?

I don't care for the ads either but so far they have been for DirecTV services. (I will hate them when they become true ads like Comcast and Tivo do). And they have been far less obtrusive than Comcast's ads, so the comparisons are far away today.

If you don't like them, don't click on them. If they get no action, they will disappear.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

AlexCF said:


> Do non-recording receivers get two weeks of guide data?


Wouldn't think so, as they have no ability do to DOD. That is one of the infuriating things, you pay a DVR fee and for paying that fee you get spammed.

BTW I am getting new guide spam near the MGM HD station about the BETA DOD. Get it out of the guide D*, send me a message stop spamming.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> btmore sure is hoppin mad on this one. But I am the only one who wonders what he will do when they add more HBOHD this year? Right now, he is complaining primarily because he had all his premium movie channels on one screen of the guide. Will he be ticked off when they add more and he will have to scroll to see what is on?
> 
> I don't care for the ads either but so far they have been for DirecTV services. (I will hate them when they become true ads like Comcast and Tivo do). And they have been far less obtrusive than Comcast's ads, so the comparisons are far away today.
> 
> If you don't like them, don't click on them. If they get no action, they will disappear.


More pissed at that it was an ad for a PPV in my premium svs and it messed up my guide filter. On top of it they are designed to be down right distracting, by using high contrast color choices compared to the rest of the guide, so they distract you from the utilitarian nature of the guide, to find out what you want to watch or record based on the channels in your filter. If I want to know about other D* services there are other places that are appropriate for that, e.g. interactive area, messages, hell they have a whole showcase area that they reserved on the HD. Now if they add more content like more HDHBO stations I may have to re think my guide strat, maybe only have east or west views rather than have both. I wish I could create my own custom guide that had things in the order I want to see them. But yes any ads at all placed in my guide (a service I pay a premium for) get me hopping mad.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

AlexCF said:


> Do non-recording receivers get two weeks of guide data?


I believe regular receivers get one week. That's not because the data isn't there, it's more likely because they store guide data in their limited RAM.


----------



## jsr (Feb 4, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe regular receivers get one week. That's not because the data isn't there, it's more likely because they store guide data in their limited RAM.


According to DirecTV.com, the SD receiver gets 3.5 days and the HD receiver gets 7 days.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't like the guides - when the first couple showed up a while ago and they were linked to certain stations in the guide, I just eliminated those stations. Are they enough of a problem to cancel / complain directly, etc. No. I probably will never click on one or specifically go to something they point out. The best way probably to fight them is to make them ineffective. If viewership doesn't go up for those things advertised, the advertisers won't use them.

What I regret is the programming / development hours that go into making them work and making them come and go. If it is only an hour (and I'm sure it was more than that) it is an hour that DirecTv could have better spent fixing bugs or doing the items on the wish list. Funny that we never saw this programming show up on any enhancement list.

Don't select them - don't go to shows they advertise - the only solution.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Don't select them - don't go to shows they advertise - the only solution.


that... and call/email and complain...


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> that... and call/email and complain...


I kinda believe that's the most effective solution.

Not everyone has a phone line or network connection so tracking who selects what isn't going to be very accurate.

Just a thought....

Mike


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> so tracking who selects what isn't going to be very accurate.


I agree - it's pretty passive aggressive if you ask me. Calling is probably the best idea but I think even that is fruitless - do they actually have a tracking system to report to upper management when a complaint is lodged or is it just placed in the proverbial "notes" of the account to be forgotten forever.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> I agree - it's pretty passive aggressive if you ask me. Calling is probably the best idea but I think even that is fruitless - do they actually have a tracking system to report to upper management when a complaint is lodged or is it just placed in the proverbial "notes" of the account to be forgotten forever.


when I emailed in a complaint, they said it would "be passed onto DirecTV Management"... so I would hope so... but who knows...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm just a hopeless cynic! :lol:


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

AirRocker said:


> when I emailed in a complaint, they said it would "be passed onto DirecTV Management"... so I would hope so... but who knows...


I'm sure the CSR sent a meeting request to the EVP who is over that department right away - NOT! 

I agree that calling is all you really can do, but unless thousands call it will make no difference I fear.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

well... i scrolled the whole guide yesterday and only saw 1 ad... it was the 'DirecTV OnDemand Beta' ad... i believe it was between 254 and 255...

while i rather there were zero ads... i can deal with the 1... much better than 6 ads for sure!!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree. I hope this is the end of Guide Spam as we knew it ...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> well... i scrolled the whole guide yesterday and only saw 1 ad... it was the 'DirecTV OnDemand Beta' ad... i believe it was between 254 and 255...
> 
> while i rather there were zero ads... i can deal with the 1... much better than 6 ads for sure!!


I selected all channels and scrolled through the guide this morning, and there was only one ad for the game lounge. It was in the PPV section of the guide. I agree, I can deal with one much better than six or so.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I was pleasantly surprised this weekend when I saw no ads in my favorites list.

Unfortunately it probably won't last.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

ATARI said:


> I was pleasantly surprised this weekend when I saw no ads in my favorites list.
> 
> Unfortunately it probably won't last.


I think they come in and out depending on what D* wants to tell us... I don't get the Masters Experience any more, but I do get DoD Beta. The Extreme sports one isn't there any more, but as you say, it will be replaced soon with something else.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

ATARI said:


> I was pleasantly surprised this weekend when I saw no ads in my favorites list.
> 
> Unfortunately it probably won't last.


Same here... got my fingers crossed that it stays this way.

I didn't mind the Disney in HD "ad" as it was more like a message telling me an addition channel was now in HD, but the Game Lounge, DOD and other stuff was complete junk and HAD to go!

There should be a preference settings as to how these appear, like you click on them and hit the red button to say "no thanks, please go away". For example I know all about Game Lounge and I'll NEVER use it regardless of how many banners fill my guide :nono2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm all for DirecTV letting us know about new stuff... but I still think they should just send these alerts as "Messages" to the receivers... that way, we can view them at our own pace and they're not 'forced' on us...


----------



## sailermon (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes, we need to get rid of these unsolicited adds or have a way to turn them off permanently!


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

After removing my internet connection from my HR20-700 I also called Directv to remove On Demand from my programming setup. At this time I have no banners in my guide. Picture freeze has disappeared  .


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

, it makes me think of leaving you every time I see it.

I spoke with an escalation person today, regarding this guide spam and they told me it would stop in June when the DoD service goes live. They couldn't turn it off because it was built in to the software. They admitted that this has been an issues other have complained ... then he reworded and said something like had issues with.

I am betting they were lying to me to make me go away, I guess we will see in June.

If you hate guide spam call up and complain. Hammer on them about how you are paying not to have Ads and what the hell are they doing putting ads attached to the pay channels.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

btmoore said:


> I am betting they were lying to me to make me go away, I guess we will see in June.


Ya think?


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Ya think?


Just thought I would state the obvious.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

I have noticed in the last few days that there are three or four banner ads again in my program guide. They are ALL for DirecTV services, not outright advertisments for products and services. The GEM shoping channel, the Game Lounge, etc. There is a message system in place, why don't they use that? These things are really annoying me. I thought that they were going away, and now they are back.

*DirecTV -- Knock it off!! *


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> I have noticed in the last few days that there are three or four banner ads again in my program guide. They are ALL for DirecTV services, not outright advertisments for products and services. The GEM shoping channel, the Game Lounge, etc. There is a message system in place, why don't they use that? These things are really annoying me. I thought that they were going away, and now they are back.
> 
> *DirecTV -- Knock it off!! *


To me this is worth doing a +1

I too have been overwhelmed in the pass couple of days with banners [spam] on what seems like every page in my guide. Page up/down.. bang another one. over and over.
One or two can be somewhat ignored, but these seem to be an infection that is spreading and needs a cure for it to die.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

ATARI said:


> I was pleasantly surprised this weekend when I saw no ads in my favorites list.
> 
> Unfortunately it probably won't last.


Nope, didn't last. The banners were back in full force again this weekend.

Do I call again to complain?


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Man, if they start spamming shoppiing channels all the time I am going to be really POed.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Man, if they start spamming shoppiing channels all the time I am going to be really POed.


They already did... the Jewelry channel showed up the other day, and now the NBC Olympics are there.

Interesting thing, tho, I just saw the French Open Channels in the guide (starting May 25) but no ad indicating that those would be there. I was also po'd that those channels were automatically added to my favorites. If I wanted them there, I would have put them there. Now I have to go into my favorites and take them out since I don't really care about the French Open.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MartyS said:


> They already did... the Jewelry channel showed up the other day, and now the NBC Olympics are there.
> 
> Interesting thing, tho, I just saw the French Open Channels in the guide (starting May 25) but no ad indicating that those would be there. I was also po'd that those channels were automatically added to my favorites. If I wanted them there, I would have put them there. Now I have to go into my favorites and take them out since I don't really care about the French Open.


While this may seem like a "bad thing", on the other hand: what if it was a channel that you didn't know and wanted/liked? Had it not shown up in your guide, you wouldn't have known.
Now you know it's there and have the option to remove it from your guide.

IF THEY MUST spam my guide: GIVE US THE OPTION TO REMOVE THEM, whether it be by clicking on them [which I currently don't] or by some other means.

This whole idea of banner ads in my guide needs to be completely rethought.
A message would make more sense, be it through the message system or a pop up window as you go into the guide, and a way to acknowledge that you've seen it and it no longer needs to be shown.

When I first came to DirecTV, I had a Sony HD SAT-200 and several "shopping channels" would show up in my custom guide EVERY DAY, because they didn't broadcast 24 hours, so each time they were active the software "thought" they were a "new channel". Many calls to CSRs and nothing would "fix" the problem.
The H/HR 20 was a big improvement [for this] even with "its problems".
Now DirecTV is DOING IT AGAIN, and WE KNOW they have the means to NOT DO IT.

We all pay good money for our service, and should not be harassed in this way.

*DirecTV STOP IT!*


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm shipping my HR21 back in about 3 weeks to be replaced with an H21 - they are going to lose my DVR money over this shyte.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kimi said:


> I'm shipping my HR21 back in about 3 weeks to be replaced with an H21 - they are going to lose my DVR money over this shyte.


Wow, your choice, but that's even more knee-jerk than moving to Dish.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I really hope everyone is calling and/or emailing to complain... That's the only chance we have to get this spam removed...


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

tcusta00 said:


> Wow, your choice, but that's even more knee-jerk than moving to Dish.


How is it knee jerk? I've consistently complained in my few months as a new customer and I have to put up with it every day. I won't put up with it and I have several alternatives to the DVR service - not all of them HD, and if things work out poorly, they are losing not only my DVR fee, but also my fee for HD service. If I have only SD service, then my service provider options are very broad. They lost me as a potential directv on demand customer the first time I saw one of these banner ads.

I am speaking with my wallet - the only message that corporations listen to.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I really hope everyone is calling and/or emailing to complain... That's the only chance we have to get this spam removed...


100% correct guys. A single phone call or email directly to DirecTV is 100x better than just a single post here on DBSTalk.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kimi said:


> How is it knee jerk? I've consistently complained in my few months as a new customer and I have to put up with it every day. I won't put up with it and I have several alternatives to the DVR service - not all of them HD, and if things work out poorly, they are losing not only my DVR fee, but also my fee for HD service. If I have only SD service, then my service provider options are very broad. They lost me as a potential directv on demand customer the first time I saw one of these banner ads.
> 
> I am speaking with my wallet - the only message that corporations listen to.


I understand your frustration and I'm with you 99% of the way. Right up to the point you send your DVR back. You're spiting yourself. Not to be daft, but do you really think DirecTV will miss your $5 per month? Further, which is what your line of reasoning is leading to I'm sure, do you think that enough others will return their DVRs in favor of a regular receiver to the point that DirecTV gets the message (i.e., they'll be hurt by the lost $5/account more than the revenues generated by these ads)? It will take a lot of cancellations for them to get the message... and they probably won't even know the reason for these cancellations either.

We need to be vocal about it to DirecTV, like AirRocker has been saying for a while now. Then they will actually get the message and it turns from a passive aggressive move to a direct complaint. They'll understand it better this way.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> 100% correct guys. A single phone call or email directly to DirecTV is 100x better than just a single post here on DBSTalk.


I called when this first started.

Now that it has restarted, I emailed D* and changed my sig.

I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## jjohns (Sep 15, 2007)

Isn't there any way at all to get around this?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

jjohns said:


> Isn't there any way at all to get around this?


Nope.


----------



## diagoro (Aug 17, 2006)

Someone had mentioned this earlier and I'm surprised it hasn't been a larger point in the discussion....

If there were more than six lines in the guide it wouldn't be as much of an issue. I hate the adds since they take up so much space and are beyond obtrusive. Give me twelve lines in the guide and I'll gladly accept ONE add.

I'm just glad there are no adds in the playlist....for now.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

also, if the colors were less garish and integrated a little more cleanly it would be less obtrusive.
just an opinion.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I really hope everyone is calling and/or emailing to complain... That's the only chance we have to get this spam removed...


*+1*(good place for my first +1)

This has to be addressed before it gets out of hand.

Phone calls AND email are necessary to make sure they know how we feel.

Soon it will be out right non-Directv product ads. NOT GOOD...

IMHO, the number of channel lines in the guide is small enough now. Then to give up another line to ads.....:nono2:

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

called, level one CSR, then transfered to retention, then talked to their supervisor.
All noted my account and complaints /ideas/opinion


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone have that email address I've seen floating around here to Chase Carey's office? Our cries for mercy may be met with more action over there.


----------



## Tinymon (Sep 21, 2007)

I swear, some of you people should be medicated for OCD.


----------



## MarkN (Jul 13, 2007)

I happen to like them!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Tinymon said:


> I swear, some of you people should be medicated for OCD.


Different stokes for different folks.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Different stokes for different folks.


That's not what I was going to say, but we'll leave it at that.


----------



## kimi (Mar 12, 2008)

Try reading my post. I said I am voting with my wallet. I don't pay for guide spam, period. I DVR my own thing, I don't waste my time with garbage programs that are so popular these days, so I have no need to FF through 90 min of commercials to watch 30 min of program.

So, I have options, and all of them work whether I have the d* dvr or the d* H21.

If they don't want my $5 a month, then it's really not a problem for me.

Surprising, I know, but everyone has different needs. I don't need the farking dvr at all if the price is this bull**** guide spam. Fark that shyte.



tcusta00 said:


> I understand your frustration and I'm with you 99% of the way. Right up to the point you send your DVR back. You're spiting yourself. Not to be daft, but do you really think DirecTV will miss your $5 per month? Further, which is what your line of reasoning is leading to I'm sure, do you think that enough others will return their DVRs in favor of a regular receiver to the point that DirecTV gets the message (i.e., they'll be hurt by the lost $5/account more than the revenues generated by these ads)? It will take a lot of cancellations for them to get the message... and they probably won't even know the reason for these cancellations either.
> 
> We need to be vocal about it to DirecTV, like AirRocker has been saying for a while now. Then they will actually get the message and it turns from a passive aggressive move to a direct complaint. They'll understand it better this way.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kimi said:


> Try reading my post. I said I am voting with my wallet. I don't pay for guide spam, period. I DVR my own thing, I don't waste my time with garbage programs that are so popular these days, so I have no need to FF through 90 min of commercials to watch 30 min of program.
> 
> So, I have options, and all of them work whether I have the d* dvr or the d* H21.
> 
> ...


Ok, good luck with all that, sorry we disagree.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

kimi said:


> Try reading my post. I said I am voting with my wallet. I don't pay for guide spam, period. I DVR my own thing, I don't waste my time with garbage programs that are so popular these days, so I have no need to FF through 90 min of commercials to watch 30 min of program.
> 
> So, I have options, and all of them work whether I have the d* dvr or the d* H21.
> 
> ...


It's nowhere near important enough _to me_ to drop DVR service, but I understand where you're coming from. As consumers, voting with our wallets is our source of influence. No matter how little each of our choices/dollars matter, they do add up when many people make the same choices.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:nono2:










:nono2:










:nono2:










:nono2:










:nono2:










:nono2:










:nono2:










:nono2:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> :nono2:


That's a disgusting amount of ad spam!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ATARI said:


> That's a disgusting amount of ad spam!


Was there a question about it? :eek2: :nono:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Was there a question about it? :eek2: :nono:


I knew it was bad, but not _that_ bad.

With My Favorites I am getting the 240/241 and 278/279 ads, and that's annoying enough for me.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

ATARI said:


> I knew it was bad, but not _that_ bad.
> 
> With My Favorites I am getting the 240/241 and 278/279 ads, and that's annoying enough for me.


Yes, it is that bad -- although it does seem to be worse at some times than others, using the same channel list.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm waiting for the one that says: "want to get rid of this crap? Click here".
Now that is one that I would click on.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm waiting for the one that says: "want to get rid of this crap? Click here".
> Now that is one that I would click on.


:lol:


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yes, it is that bad -- although it does seem to be worse at some times than others, using the same channel list.


Doesn't make since to me either yesterday I had 6 today 2 .


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Since I only have about 30 channels in my guide, I rarely see the ads.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

puffnstuff said:


> Doesn't make since to me either yesterday I had 6 today 2 .


For a short while there, I thought my swearing at the box was having a beneficial impact -- but then more of them started popping up again.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Since I only have about 30 channels in my guide, I rarely see the ads.


I don't have many more channels than that in the favorites list I am currently using, and I sometimes see one on each guide page.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't think I've ever seen them on each guide page, but it's possible. I don't really pay that much attention and don't even use the guide that often.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

My bet is that whoever is in charge of the Guide Banner Ads is a Monty Python fan ... he or she sure loves their spam.


----------



## puffnstuff (Sep 2, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> My bet is that whoever is in charge of the Guide Banner Ads is a Monty Python fan ... he or she sure loves their spam.


Can we dress him up as a witch and burn him ?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Wholy crap, these are on my R22 as well, I don't look at the guide often....


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

i have 60 channels in my favorites list and just get 1 add banner going thru them all.....but airrockers is brutal....im gonna call directv just to bust their balls about it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dcowboy7 said:


> i have 60 channels in my favorites list and just get 1 add banner going thru them all.....but airrockers is brutal....im gonna call directv just to bust their balls about it.


"Good man"
[the more the merrier or to the real point the more DirecTV will get customer "reaction"]


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

I think we all need to start sending ads in our payment envelopes to direcTv. Like 50 coupons so they have to sift through them all to find the check.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I was thinking earlier... 

What would people do if there were ads in the contact list in your cellphone... Or a short commercial or two in the middle of a CD... Or everytime you wanted to make a phone call from your home phone, you had to listen to a quick ad from the phone company... Or any other service that you already pay your hard earned money for... 

You know what it makes me think of?? Some cheap/free internet service that makes you deal with pop-up ads... :nono2:


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> ...im gonna call directv just to bust their balls about it.





veryoldschool said:


> "Good man"
> [the more the merrier or to the real point the more DirecTV will get customer "reaction"]


I have not previously commented on the banner ads in the Guide or taken any action, hoping they would die a quiet death due to near universal opprobrium and dismay at this "cheesy" practice. Alas, not......

_****Flaming e-mail sent****_


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "Good man"
> [the more the merrier or to the real point the more DirecTV will get customer "reaction"]


+1


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

AirRocker said:


> I was thinking earlier...
> 
> What would people do if there were ads in the contact list in your cellphone... Or a short commercial or two in the middle of a CD... Or everytime you wanted to make a phone call from your home phone, you had to listen to a quick ad from the phone company... Or any other service that you already pay your hard earned money for...
> 
> You know what it makes me think of?? Some cheap/free internet service that makes you deal with pop-up ads... :nono2:


That's an excellent point. I'll be more than willing to deal with the volume of ads as soon as they get rid of my monthly bill. One or the other.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

just sent another email...



> I have written in before concerning this matter, and not only has it not gotten any better, it has gotten worse. I am very dissatisfied with the advertisements in the guide of the HR20 and HR21 (and possibly other) series receivers. These ads are tacky, slow the scrolling speed of the guide, and take up room on a guide that already has very limited display space. If you are unsure of the advertisements I speak of, please see my post on DBSTalk.com that details them. Here is the link: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1612102&postcount=129
> 
> You will find MANY unhappy customers on DBSTalk that also complain about these ads on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got a call from the office of the president, following up on the email I sent to [email protected]. Anna, the woman who called me, was very pleasant and agreed that the ads much go and they annoy her too, and therefore will take steps to have them removed. Just for me.

!rolling

I encourage everyone to send an email into that address rather than just calling the standard number or shooting off an email to customer service. At least in that office they understand the problem and can forward the concern appropriately. The more emails the better.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Very cool tcusta00!!

I just went through directv.com/email... but will consider that email address next time if this is not resolved soon...

Here is the response I received... (never seen this one before)...



> Thanks for writing. I just wanted to let you know that we received your email and I have forwarded it to a specialist who will research your email and follow up with you within the next 48 hours. For immediate assistance, please call us at 1-800-531-5000.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

lol, I have 4800 unused addresses for my domains, wonder if 4800 emails would help


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

HEre's what I just wrote...

Dear Ellen,

I've been informed that you are the key person to contact regarding the proliferation of advertisements in the guide on DirecTV. I must tell you that I tend to find these very annoying and they take up valuable real estate that should be used for guide information.

DirecTV has many vehicles available on the HR series of receivers to promote this type of information. Messaging could be used as most viewers will at least read the messages that they receive on their receivers. In addition, the showcase section can be used for promotional channels, similar to what TiVo used to do with their showcases.

However, to disrupt the guide with what I consider to be intrusive banner ads, that quite frankly are hard on the eyes is not what I pay over $100 per month to DirecTV for. I dropped cable because of their ads that really got in the way, and now I've found a way to temporarily avoid the ads, but taking certain channels out of my favorites list, but that's really not what I want to do.

I hope that DirecTV will reconsider the way that they are using the guide for advertising, and at least give us the option to remove an ad once it's been seen if you need to continue to spam the guide with these ads.

Thanks for listening.​


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> lol, I have 4800 unused addresses for my domains, wonder if 4800 emails would help


Nice thought, but they'll probably disregard it as spam. When I sent my email (from the address registered on my account) they called me and, as I didn't provide my phone number in the email, they must have looked me up.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

probably right, just as well I didn't really want to sent up 4800 profiles today


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Response...



> Thank you for writing us about the advertisements in the guide. I understand this is frustrating to have some of the guide information filled up with advertisements, and I will be happy to address your concerns. DIRECTV is always looking for inventive ways advertise coming attractions, new features, and current features some customers may not be aware of. If you are already familiar with these or have these features it can be annoying to see reference to them. I have forwarded your comments and suggestions to DIRECTV management for review. DIRECTV often makes changes due to customer input, and we do take your opinion and comments very seriously. Thank you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> Thanks again for writing, we appreciate your patience and understanding.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Response...


So you didn't get "the phone number"?

"If you have any additional concerns, please contact us at 1-800-666-4xxx between the hours of 7:30 AM to 8:30 PM MDT or go online to directv.com to access your account information."


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> So you didn't get "the phone number"?
> 
> "If you have any additional concerns, please contact us at 1-800-666-4xxx between the hours of 7:30 AM to 8:30 PM MDT or go online to directv.com to access your account information."


Not this time. The first response I got did have a phone number... but not a special one.

I did get the 'follow up email' that said something about accessing your account online...


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

These banner ads are getting out of control they will just keep adding more!


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

^^^

That's not even funny.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

!rolling

Yep... That looks about right...


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)




----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Please read [re-read] post #152.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

:nono: DIRECTV would NEVER put 8 banner ads in the guide like this ...



They'd at least leave ONE row for guide data - the equivalent of the BLUE mini-guide! 

:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

This is posted in the other thread... but I figured I would put it here too for anyone that missed it...

I had decided to start contacting the networks that are next to these guide ads and let them know I am removing their channel from my guide... Here is my email to Lifetime...

"I receive your network through my current service provider, DirecTV. However, recently DirecTV has started inserting advertisements into the guides of their HD DVR line. They have chosen to put an advertisment right next to your channel and the only way to remove the ad is to remove the adjacent channels in the guide. I am writing today to inform you that due to DirecTV's poor advertisement method, I am unfortunately removing your channel from my active channel list, as it is the only way to get rid of the advertisement. I have already contacted DirecTV concerning this matter and urge you to do the same. I am hopeful that I will soon be able to restore your channel back into my guide and once again enjoy your programming. Thanks for your time."


----------



## jsmuga (Jan 3, 2008)

I just received an email to participate in an online survey about banner ads in the guide. It even ask questions about adding advertising ads about other products such as food, sodas, and cars in the guide. It was from this marketing company [email protected]. So obviously they are trying to gauge customers opinions. Has anyone received this email.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jsmartin99 said:


> I just received an email to participate in an online survey about banner ads in the guide. It even ask questions about adding advertising ads about other products such as food, sodas, and cars in the guide. It was from this marketing company [email protected]. So obviously they are trying to gauge customers opinions. Has anyone received this email.


Others have received it, with discssion of the survey here at the link below:

_Thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130826

_I know that I really want to take the survey officially!


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

They need to get the programmers that created the banner ads to work on the DVR code. The banner ads never fail.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rudeney said:


> They need to get the programmers that created the banner ads to work on the DVR code. The banner ads never fail.


From my call to the office of the president, it is controlled by the programing department, just like which channels DirecTV carries [and is a revenue generator, at our expense].


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I just checked... Right now, I only have 2 ads... 1 in the PPV section... and 1 in between Oxygen and Liftetime... and I have sent the email I posted in post 169 to both networks...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> I just checked... Right now, I only have 2 ads... 1 in the PPV section... and 1 in between Oxygen and Liftetime... and I have sent the email I posted in post 169 to both networks...


"This" also came out in the phone call, that the number of banner ads has been reduced in response to customer "feedback" [aka *****ing, so keep it up].


----------



## bradfjoh (Jul 18, 2007)

i havne't read through all the responses in this thread but agree they are very annoying... Are these types of advertisements the reason that we do not have a tivo-style guide option?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "This" also came out in the phone call, that the number of banner ads has been reduced in response to customer "feedback" [aka *****ing, so keep it up].


Honestly, I want to be notified of "useful" things like multi-channel broadcasts of the 2008 Summer Olympics, "freeview" concerts, or even the announcement of new features like DoD or (PLEASE!) MRV. I'd prefer these not to be embedded in the guide; maybe just a single banner at the top of the guide would be fine. Or, really, go back to the old way, and give me a "message waiting" indicator that let's me actively read them when I'm ready.

I absolutely do not want advertisement for extra-charge revenue-generating services. I find that this impedes my use of the service I am already paying to use. If it gets any worse, and especially they start advertising 3rd-party products and services, I'll be finding a good class-action lawyer.


----------

